# One of my best Gourami photos WARNING - Huge File



## Characin Gal (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's one of my best gourami photos using a Fuji S3000 digital camera.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Amazing photograph! 

I hope I can get pictures of my fish one of these days w/my brother's Cannon Rebel Digicam.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## powrslave (Jun 22, 2004)

kick ass....


----------

